# Approximate Onboard Wait Time?



## Mambo_Jambio (Jan 25, 2017)

I've signed up today in Columbus, OH. It says there are no positions available currently; which I expected.
Looking for some feedback from others that are drivers in Columbus. What was the date that you "signed up" and the date they reached out to you? Going to attempt to project how long it will be until I'm contacted. Thanks


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

What's tricky is your timing. You just missed the holiday season so now the issue is the regulars are struggling for blocks and no one is onboarding. Hopefully things pick up but you may have to wait a while.


----------



## wfocustoms (Jul 5, 2016)

it took me about 3 months in Phx


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Las took me 2 months


----------

